

Powder-keg promises and probabilities - dchs
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2011/04/powder-keg-promises-and-probabilities.html

======
Jd
While "under promise and over deliver" might be good general life advice, I'm
not convinced it works when dealing with angels/vcs.

